

ConceptCodify free for limited time – online cardsort for UX - jamiecollinson
http://conceptcodify.com/

======
jamiecollinson
OP here - came across the site while looking for good cardsort software.
Really like ConceptCodify, and it's free at the moment.

If anyone wants a demo (and to help with our cardsort!) try here:

[http://conceptcodify.com/studies/e7xoz2be/via/6zebmkmt/](http://conceptcodify.com/studies/e7xoz2be/via/6zebmkmt/)

